# 'Varicose veins' on cervix - cervical bleeding



## gaymama (Oct 11, 2006)

I've just got back from a brief overnight stay in hospital. Yesterday I had a small bleed, about an eggcup full of blood. I just coughed, and blood trickled out. In hospital they did an examination, and found prominent veins on my cervix. Aparently this is not that abnormal at 36 weeks. The doctor prodded the vein, and it burst, bleeding a similar amount to the previous bleed, but gushier. Both bleeds stopped on their own, with only a small amount of blood loss.

I had been hoping for a home birth, and our community midwives are very supportive of this. However, this puts me firmly in the realm of the Consultants, who are very not keen on home birth. I'm intending to have lots of discussions with all healthcare providers, but was looking for information about this first, so I could go in pre-armed. However, I'm struggling to find any information on the internet.

The main risk seems to be to me - the baby has been monitored all day and shown no signs of distress. The risk to me seems to be that during labour I might rupture the vein again, and the bleed might be much bigger. However, the liklihood of this is completely unknown. Anyone been in s imilar situation, or have any useful thoughts to share?


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't have the answer,

so here's a bump in the hopes s.o. else does


----------

